# Just purchased the Porter Cable 4212 Deluxe



## wvubeerman (Feb 11, 2014)

It was on amazon prime for $157.97, I felt like that was a good price, any opinions? Also, since I am brand spanking new to routing,less than 1 hr under my belt, any videos to help me with adjusting these jigs and also the tools I might need to do this with would be great. I am in the process of building my workshop and wanted to start improving my kitchen storage capabilities with making some pullout shelfs. So naturally I went to the extreme as always and said if I'm making shelfs then I need to make them with through doves. Any guidance that would be easy for a newb like me to soak up would be great.


----------



## BLefort (Jan 7, 2014)

*supplemental booklet for porter cable jig*

this is useful. see the attached file


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

You Tube has videos. Some guys get confused trying to explain how to orient the boards. It took me all day to get mine set up, but it works just fine now.

Note: I milled my boards (for drawers) to exactly 5/8 inch thick. That helps to have all identical stock the same thickness. In my case I used a drum sander to sneak up on the desired thickness.

Note 2: Make extra stock for multiple test cuts. You can thank me later. 

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## wvubeerman (Feb 11, 2014)

So I got the jig in the mail and to my surprise it came with two 1/2 size bits and of course my garage sale craftsman router only takes a 1/4. To my understanding there is not way to convert this unit safely to use them. So my question is, if I purchase the 1/4 bits that I will need is it going to effect the outcome of my dovetails or am I going to have to get a new router? Please tell me "No" for both questions, but only if it is true.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Perhaps.......*

Q1. It depends. Does the jig use a bearing guided cutter? Can you get the same size cutter in 1/4" shank with a 1/2" bearing?

Q2. Yes..........LOL One router is not enough.... :lol: :lol: :lol: ( just kidding, refer to Q1..)


----------



## wvubeerman (Feb 11, 2014)

I think it was a pipe dream to think my very old router would be suitable for my project. It looks like I might be shopping for a router tomorrow and I will probably try to find a good priced porter cable(or possible look for one at Harbor Freight that will work) to accommodate the template guides(they will not fit on mine). For the old router to work I would need to purchase more accessories and by the time I do that I might as well spend the money towards a newer router. I am not one of those people that shun old things, and the router I currently have worked fine to make a mock drawer the other day, so I can still keep it hooked up to my table.

I am a total newb to this routing hobby, but what I am trying to do is make some pullout shelves. I pride myself in trying to be a jack of all trades, but I also have a little Griswold in me. So when I do something, I often do it to the extreme. I want to make them look good, but also have the durability to last, so the through dovetails is what I am attempting to use when making these shelves. I think this is a good starter project for me to attempt the dovetails.

Also, I am open to suggestions on a inexpensive router that will fit my needs and accommodate the Porter Cable jig that I just splurged on, lol.


----------



## abbedo (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Beer, Buy that new router, try a Porter Cable 690 on Amazon. I have this router and I too just purchased the 4212 dovetail jig. You really cannot expect to often to buy a cheap tool and expect a nice outcome. Money is dear to me too, being on a fixed income. This router will not let you down and the jig is easy to learn and use. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Make sure the new router has a plunge base. Most come with both collets...1/4 and 1/2 inch.
I used the Bosch 1617 with my PC jig. No problem.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The PC 690 is still the most popular router on earth. Of course you may need to try 6 of them off the shelf until you find one with an acceptable amount of run-out. Interested in a quieter router with more power and much higher quality? Take a look at the 
Bosch 1617EVSPK.


----------



## kcolsen11 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have had the 4212 for 12 years just started using it again MT Stringer is right I used almost 5 feet of maple trying to get it right but once I did it came out great, One suggestion would be is that when setting up the tails you have to center them exactly and many people use a ruler while the boards are in the jig. I found it hard to read it right, what I did was I eye ball it use a ruler to get it close then scribe a mark with a exato knife to the side of the guide on both ends, then I take the board out and its a lot easier to measure and adjust the side holding guide works for me good luck with it


----------



## Stretch226 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the connection. Have down loaded, it is very informative!


----------

